# Moving to Cholula in January



## Mango2010 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi folks,
I am a 40 year old Nigerian moving to Mexico to teach at a university in Cholula. Do we have any community of expats in the Puebla Cholula area that I can interface with? As I have never been to Mexico, I am generally interested in what the cost of renting a 1 bedroom apartment might be? Day to day living expenses as well as security in the area generally. Guys any tips at this point would be helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## Rafviii (Dec 24, 2018)

I have only visited Cholula, however I can say that it´s really nice! It´s a very bohemian hipster area, filled with loads of college kids (I´m assuming you gathered that due to being a university professor). 

I never felt unsafe walking around late at night in Cholula itself. Obviously, greater Puebla might have some dangerous areas, but Cholula is the kind of place that I could see myself living in.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I suggest starting here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cholula,_Puebla


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Brng your warm clothes , it is cold there..especially in the winter and there is no heat in the houses..


----------

